# Lab Results: Optimal FT4, but Low TSH and FT3



## quietfoot (Nov 23, 2013)

Hello, everyone!

I'm new here, but not new to much of the information about thyroid and adrenal problems. I tested my adrenals a few months ago, and recently tested my thyroid. Here are the results (and ranges):

DHEAS (saliva) 4.2 ng/ml Range: 2-23 (Age Dependent)
Cortisol Morning (saliva) 9 ng/ml Range: 3.7-9.5
Cortisol Noon (saliva) 2.4 ng/ml Range: 1.2-3.0
Cortisol Evening (saliva) 1.5 ng/ml Range: 0.6-1.9
Cortisol Night (saliva) 0.7 ng/ml Range: 0.4-1.0

Free T4 (blood spot) 1.2 ng/dL Range: 0.7-2.5
Free T3 (blood spot) 2.9 pg/mL Range: 2.5-6.5
TSH (blood spot) 1.0 uU/mL Range: 0.5-3.0
TPO (blood spot) 30 IU/mL Range: 0-150 (70-150 borderline)

I have many symptoms of hypothyroidism - low body temps, hair loss, memory/concentration problems, brain fog, moodiness etc. - so I used the blood spot test to "confirm" my suspicions. However, from what I can tell about Optimal Levels (Dr Rind says, FT4: 1.2-1.3, FT3: 3.2-3.3, TSH: 1.3-1.8), my FT4 is good; only my TSH and FT3 are low. In all the searching I have done, this particular combination of results is never in the interpretation matrices. So how do I determine what is wrong with me?? What should I do??

I have tried a natural dessicated thyroid supplement (Nutri-Meds) before (130 mg daily), but I didn't see any positive results from it. Maybe the dose was wrong. I should also mention that I do not eat pork for religious reasons, so any suggestions should contain only Kosher ingredients. Thanks.

I'm just wondering what others in similar situations have done. I'm open to all thoughts and suggestions. 

Thank you!
Crystal Holmes


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

For your blood spot lab's...

FT-4 mid range is 1.6, you are below mid range -> hypo at 1.2

FT-3 mid range is 4.5 you are below mid range -> hypo at 2.9.

Rule of thumb is mid to 3/4 range is where most people feel best. TSH of around 1 for most although many like myself have stimulating antibodies which supress TSH.

What do you mean "blood spot"?

Since OTC supplements are not helping your symptoms, if they did not draw viles to test I would go request some. As far as what prescription would work best for you, it is personal choice but since you seem to be trying the "natural way" maybe an Armour expert will chine in as far as what dose you may ask your doctor to consider.


----------



## quietfoot (Nov 23, 2013)

By "blood spot", I mean, blood spot. I found an at-home test (https://sttm.mymedlab.com/no-lab-visit-tests/thyroidhub-panel-blood-spot) where I could prick my finger and drop a little blood on a filter paper the lab provided (ZRT Laboratory) and mail it in for analysis. I read that blood spot testing is slightly more indicative of the true state of the hormones in the body because it's going to the cells, not returning from them as with serum blood draws.

There are so many different ideas about what is optimal that it's hard to know what to aim for.

Also, Armour isn't Kosher, so I wouldn't be able to use it as a supplement.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

quietfoot said:


> Hello, everyone!
> 
> I'm new here, but not new to much of the information about thyroid and adrenal problems. I tested my adrenals a few months ago, and recently tested my thyroid. Here are the results (and ranges):
> 
> ...




Looks like FT3, FT4 and TSH are all low. That leads me to suspect you have antibodies to the receptor sites. There are blocking, binding and stimulating antibodies.

It very much sounds like you do have a thyroid situation and one way to find out is to have the following tests run by a lab.

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

If you are keeping Kosher, you could take Synthroid or Levoxyl with Cytomel (T3) added if needed. What is in the Nutri-Med; bovine thyroid?


----------

